# Niagara Falls



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

We had my niece this weekend. We took her to Niagara Falls. Living as close as we do, we go a couple times a year. It got me thinking. Most folks make it once if ever. Although it maybe at the bottom of some folks list of things to do. I will say it truly is amazing. Here are a couple of pics as teasers. There are 2 sides of the falls. Most people go to the Canadian side. So I took these from the American side. If you plan the trip. Go to both.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes those are nice pictures, you should have taken your barrel with you and shown your niece how in your younger days you would climb inside and shoot the Falls.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

LOL!!! Great barrell comment.

Great photos. I've been there a few times. I liked it best in January. The ice and snow gives the falls a totally different look.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL Hassell ! Great pics Rick, never been would love to go someday.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. We had a great time. We tried to talk her into going on the maid of the mist (a boat that drives you to the bottom of the falls) and to the wind cave (stairs that lead down the side of the cliffs to the bottom of the falls). She just did not want to get her hair wet. LOL She is a cute kid. We had a bunch of fun.

The Canadian side gives you a great view of the horse shoe (most people know this one) and the US side you have a nice park to stroll though while seeing some rapids and smaller falls. On the US side you can see the horseshoe from a different angle too but, not as good of a look as it from the Canadian side. I like going in the fall as it is a little less busy and the foliage is nice.

She was here because there is an annual garden walk here in Buffalo. People come from all over for it. (SG you would probably like it) We could not talk her into walking around the city to see the gardens because her and the little girl next door set up a lemonade stand in front of our house. Red Solo cup of pink lemonade or a bottle of water for 50 cents........ $70 in 3 hours. They split it up the money and spent it on Barbie dolls.

I had planned to take pictures of the gardens and post them but you all got Niagara Falls instead. (Uncle Rick could not say no)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool pics Rick ! I've been there twice once at about 9 or so again after high school. Both times on the Canadian side. I'd like to take the wife some day...Hopefully before they encroach upon Lake Erie.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great pictures Rick, it's on my bucket list (no hassell, not barrel list...lol).


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Don you will be amazed how different but similar it is. The falls look about the same.... the rest of the place looks different. The Casino's, for better or worse, have made some big changes. The American side is the same as it was when I was a child.

Mike, it is a sight to see for sure. It does not offer the as many beautiful panoramas you folks have in Colorado but it is worth the trip. You could be surprised by how pretty the rest of the state is though. (Not the blooming metropolis you see on NYPD)

Annie Edson Taylor was the first to go over the falls. (on record October 24, 1901) She was a teacher in Michigan (Probably Tom's first teacher) she went over in a barrel on her 61st Birthday.


----------

